# Can't access recordings



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

If I choose the folder containing multiple days of recordings for one of my programs, I just get a blue scroll bar moving across over and over for about a minute, then it would just return to live TV.

No matter what I tried, though the DVR said the folder had two items, it would just do the scroll and never come up with them.

When I told it to delete all items, it said it moved them to the trash.

When I looked in the trash, it said there were no items.

So apparently when you record things, the DVR makes note of it but you can't watch them.

Either that or telling a timer to put recordings in a folder is *severely* broken.

I tried a reboot before I deleted the folders with no change in behavior.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> If I choose the folder containing multiple days of recordings for one of my programs, I just get a blue scroll bar moving across over and over for about a minute, then it would just return to live TV.


One of the timer options on the Hopper with Sling and from the sound of it on the Hopper 3, is telling the receiver to put a recording in a specific folder. After the recording is made, can the Hopper 3 change how all recorded events are sorted? If so, next time instead of sorting by "My Folders", change it to sort by "No Folders" or "Folders by Title" and see if the missing item reappears. Either that, or when creating a timer try use the "No Folder" option.


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

*kucharsk,

I've had this same crap going on for quite some time.
I've lost countless recordings. There is no rhyme or reason to any of it.

And I've had the exact same things go on you mentioned with the trash,etc.

It's just bizarre.

The Hopper 3 is just junk IMO.
Unreliable junk.

You can record shows and then they disappear or become corrupt shortly after recording them.
While they are being recorded no problem. But later it's a complete crap shoot. 
You might be able to play them, you might not.
You might not even see them listed.

Then you have a folder for the given same title shows.
Take a live sports with the same title, say soccer like English Premiere League.
The folder says you've got 5 episodes. Well try and play them and you find they immediately want
to go to black screen and then delete. Or want to delete immediately.

But say the day before they played perfect. Or the week before.

I've also had bizarre where only one recording is playable in the folder.
Upon getting to the end it shows the repeat play, delete, etc and then will immediately go to 
a screen with several old episodes in the folder. And now I can play them.
This happened several times in a row.
But now when the same thing happens it no longer shows these old episodes and I get the 
replay or delete scene only.

Just disgusted with Dish Network and their shoddy equipment and computer software on these H3 boxes.
This is 3rd gen Hoppers and still they can produce a stable box.

And I've read other posts about Joey's not working right or other bizarre things.
I'm just tired of all of this.

I had an old 722 for years.
It was nothing special but it worked most of the time.
I got this H3 last year and it was ok the first few months then all my crazy started happening.

Like I said I've now lost loads of recordings.

And some I've tried to dump to the EHD and they won't transfer.

And further I couldn't even format a new EHD do to the H3 not working right.
After finally getting 336 to update (another distaster from Dish), I could then format the EHD.
But still there are times when it will not see the EHD to dump more shows.

The only fix is to unplug box and reboot and then plug in EHD and maybe it'll see it and let me transfer shows.

GREMLINS, BUGS, VIRUS'S, OR just BAD Computer software and hardware.

Who knows what the problems are with Dish and the H3.

Dish apparently either Can't solve their own DVR problems to make them work correctly or just don't care anymore.

Your problems with your box won't go away until Dish fix them.

I don't even know if a new box will solve the problems.

Wish I could give a you a solution.

I am hoping Internet TV Full HD and 4k recording will happen in the near future.

I want a rock solid and easy to use setup for recording shows and keeping them for my collection.
I've finally come to the conclusion Dish is not the company to go to for solid dependable recording.
And they can't even give us a Dish 4k channel like Directv has with 4k sports programming.

If Dish can fix all the above I would be glad to see it but I'm not expecting any solution at this point.

Lastly, a LOT of my shows that became corrupt or disappeared were are channels like EPSN or Fox that are 720P
originating. But this is an always thing. Sometime these same channels will still be playable down the road.

But also Bein Sport which is 1080i originating was always fine nothing ever went bad then a few days ago bam
I lost several recording that were from that channel.

And after the 336 update it seemed everything worked great again.
But that only lasted under one week and all problem returned with the lost - corrupt recordings.

There is just no rhyme or reason to any of this.

bjf

*


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm beginning to regret giving up my pair of 722s.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Same problem here. Folder seems to get corrupted, preventing access to recordings within it. Just the blue progress bar - forever.

I called support twice & they had no clue - put me through the "reboot and wait a couple of days" script. That succeeded in getting me off of the phone, but did nothing else!

I ended up deleting the folder and losing all the recordings within it. A couple of weeks later, I had the same thing happen a second time.

Other threads that I read reported others with the same problem, and seemed to suggest that it occurred randomly on manual timers with a folder specified.

No acknowledgement from Dish.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually it happens 100% of the time with manual timers and more than one recording.

Set a manual timer to record something daily and the problem shows itself with the second recording.

The folder is not corrupt per se but the only way to watch it is to highlight it, press *Info* then select *Watch*, or highlight it and press *Play*.

You cannot select _which_ episode to watch but you can indeed watch them all in reverse chronological order by repeating the sequence above.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

kucharsk said:


> Actually it happens 100% of the time with manual timers and more than one recording.
> 
> Set a manual timer to record something daily and the problem shows itself with the second recording.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I hope that Dish fixes this. Being able to record is a nice feature with hopper - being able to watch what has been recorded would be even better.....


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

My Hopper3 has worked fine since the beginning. *You have a malfunctioning box!
*
BTW, are you using more than 5 folders?


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> My Hopper3 has worked fine since the beginning. *You have a malfunctioning box!
> *
> BTW, are you using more than 5 folders?


great to hear, thanks !! how many *MANUAL* timers do you have setup ??


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

It is a confirmed bug with multiple manual timer recordings; no promises of a fix.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

kucharsk said:


> It is a confirmed bug with multiple manual timer recordings; no promises of a fix.


The Dish Hopper support forum is full of recent complaints about problems accessing recorded programming. Something seems to have gone wrong with the software recently. I hope that Dish gets this fixed soon.

I also find that program search is not finding programming in a lot of cases. I miss my old Tivo....


----------

